# Trumark tapered tubes



## Charles

I was in a sporting goods store the other day ... a huntin' and fishin' kind of place. Found some Trumark tapered tubes. Yep, they really are tubes and they really are tapered. They are a hideous day glow orange color, but they have a decent pouch attached. The pouch is obviously for ball ammo, not stones. Anyway, I got a set and put them on a fork at home ... set them up for 7 inches from pouch tie to fork tip. My draw was right at 34 inches, and they still had some to spare at my draw length. The draw weight was only about 12 pounds, so it was quite comfortable. I ran them through the chrony ... a bit of warm up and then 20 shots with 3/8 inch steel and 20 shots with .46 lead. The steel averaged 180 fps, and the lead averaged 155 fps. Given that my house temperature is only about 65 degrees F, I figure those speeds are not bad at all. Has anyone else used these???

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## dgui

I have and they don't last long, at least not for me.


----------



## Charles

dgui said:


> I have and they don't last long, at least not for me.


How long did they last ... approximately? I would not expect them to last as long as straight tubes, but I would hope they would go for several hundred shots at least. How much stretch were you giving them? I just checked, and the maximum stretch for the ones I have, assuming one uses the full length of the tube, is about 39-40 inches. So of course if you are butterflying them, I would not expect them to last very long.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Faust

I've seen them at my local sporting goods store also but haven't tried them. I did pick up a wristbraced trumark and almost bought a pair to go with it but decided to be cheap and just bought the slingshot. Was also wondering about their lifespan and how much lighter the draw weight was over the stock tubes.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Yea dont like em Charles, they wear very fast...i dont think Igott 200 shots before almost loosing an eye..


----------



## dgui

Like Bulls eye said about 200 shots. My general draw may likely be more than 40 inches.


----------



## notchent

I love the feel of the red tapered Trumark tubes, and they do seem very fast for the light pull, but I've also had bad experiences with short band life.

My last set got fewer than 100 shots when pulled max.


----------



## slingshooterman

They are what I shoot on my wrist rocket


----------



## NaturalFork

Were they the RRT tubes? The RRT tubes are amazing, best commercial tubes out there if you ask me.


----------



## Imperial

i have some red ones on a wrist brace slingshot and a regular "Y", both since february. they still kicking butt and not a nip or tear on either band or pouch.


----------



## slingshooterman

Were they the RRT tubes? The RRT tubes are amazing, best commercial tubes out there if you ask me.<p 


Thats Hilarious


----------



## Hrawk

It is, looks a little familiar too


----------



## fishjunkie

I HAVE THE RED TUBES THEY WORK GOOD WILL KILL BIRDS NO PROBLEM


----------



## Charles

Well, a bit of a mixed review. The ones I have are the RR-T. I do like the feel of them. Guess I will try them for a little project I have in mind. I will see how long they last.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Charles

I was recently down in Las Vegas, and went for a walkabout in the Amargosa desert. I took along a couple of slingshots. One was my version of the Dayhiker's ninja, fitted out with the red, tapered Trumark tubes, RRT. I had shot less than 10 shots from it before I left. I was out in the desert, and it was about 90 degrees F, about 32 degrees C. I fired less than 20 shots and one tube broke about an inch from the pouch. In my opinion, that is LOUSY performance. Afraid I am taking these off my list of acceptable bands. I had along another ninja with a set of tapered Alliance 105s. These bands already had several hundred shots on them. I used them for over an hour, shooting stones at various things, and never had a problem.

Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## Imperial

desert will dry out your tubes. i live in the lower desert of southern california, and i am careful not to leave them out in the sun. i always try to keep them in a backpack. i have a slingshot that has had the same rrt on them for just under a year (9 months ?) . maybe im just lucky.


----------



## Charles

Imperial said:


> desert will dry out your tubes. i live in the lower desert of southern california, and i am careful not to leave them out in the sun. i always try to keep them in a backpack. i have a slingshot that has had the same rrt on them for just under a year (9 months ?) . maybe im just lucky.


Thanks for the report on your experience. In this case, I bought the tubes here in Victoria, British Columbia ... that's in the Pacific Northwest. I put the two slingshots in my pants pocket and drove to Las Vegas ... took me 2 days. I was in an airconditioned hotel for 3 days. Then I went out into the desert, took the slingshots out of my pocket and began shooting. I do not believe it was the desert conditions that caused the tubes to fail ... they were not exposed long enough. If anything, the temperature should have made them a bit more flexible.

I must say that it seems a bit of hit or miss with these tubes. Some report good life, and some report lousy life ... there does not seem to be any in between. For me, it was a waste of money. I wish there were some way of determining which ones are good and which are not.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial

you can still trim it down and put it on your pfs or some other slingshot . if theres enough of the tube left to even make it worth the effort.


----------



## fishjunkie

i have had a few setts some that just dont work out but the next sett iam still shooting with and i shoot alot i just want more pull and speed


----------

